# Mirrors 280zx?



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

On my Zx I have the pwoer mirrors, but as I drive through-out it start to lean down. Anyone else have a problem like this? fixed? how?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

It folds down as you drive? Just sounds like either some missing or broken screws in the exterior housing. Probably should be replaced. Or, were you talking about the mirror itself.


----------



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> It folds down as you drive? Just sounds like either some missing or broken screws in the exterior housing. Probably should be replaced. Or, were you talking about the mirror itself.


The mirror itself. The assymble is fine, but the acutal glass mirror is riding down as I drive through the day.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Minagera said:


> The mirror itself. The assymble is fine, but the acutal glass mirror is riding down as I drive through the day.


 Something in the housing must be broken then. Can the mirror be readjusted with the motor and then moves again? You might want to spend some time removing the mirror housing from the car and disassembling it to see what is inside. Most cars, however, the mirror plate is the last thing put in place and it is glued in over the screws used to disassemble the unit. So your choices involve seeing if that is indeed the case, breaking the mirror glass and diassembling the unit and possibly fixing it and replacing the mirror glass later, or trying to get a better unit from a junkyard, or resorting to aftermarket mirrors.


----------



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Something in the housing must be broken then. Can the mirror be readjusted with the motor and then moves again? You might want to spend some time removing the mirror housing from the car and disassembling it to see what is inside. Most cars, however, the mirror plate is the last thing put in place and it is glued in over the screws used to disassemble the unit. So your choices involve seeing if that is indeed the case, breaking the mirror glass and diassembling the unit and possibly fixing it and replacing the mirror glass later, or trying to get a better unit from a junkyard, or resorting to aftermarket mirrors.


I am probably just going to suffer until I get the the exterior on my upgrade list. I will get either aftermark collapisbles, or something from like a 300zx.

No biggie, just thought I would ask.


----------

